# looking for a maid/nanny- mexico city



## heather_fs

According to my husband we want a live in and some one who is willing to clean and do child care. I'm not sure if that's common or if we should be looking for a part time of each? Having help like this is foreign to me! Our son is 2 months old - we live in lomas de chapultapec. any leads would be very helpful. PM me if necessary


----------



## tepetapan

I do not live anywhere near your area or even state but finding such a person is not easy. Not because there are few to choose from but because recommending someone such as this is typically not done.
You very best source of leads will be the neighbor´s help. She might know of a cousin, niece or sister interested. Get to know your neighbors and locals. Is your Spanish workable? Can you talk to the locals? 
Living with someone is much different than having a painter or gardener come in, so the person must fit into your life and you must fit into their life. Personalities do matter, as do habits, you are their employer but they are not indentured servants if you get the drift.
If your first choice fits, great!. Odds are you will go through 3 or 4 before things click and you are happy. Be patient, since you have never done this before it will feel awkward.


----------



## Isla Verde

heather_fs said:


> According to my husband we want a live in and some one who is willing to clean and do child care. I'm not sure if that's common or if we should be looking for a part time of each? Having help like this is foreign to me! Our son is 2 months old - we live in lomas de chapultapec. any leads would be very helpful. PM me if necessary


It's not common for everyone, but have the feeling that it's quite common in your neighborhood. I can't offer you any leads, but you could ask for advice from your neighbors, and your husband could make inquiries at work from his coworkers.


----------



## maesonna

If you can be flexible about whether you have a live-in or not, you can have a lot more choices.


----------



## Isla Verde

tepetapan said:


> I do not live anywhere near your area or even state but finding such a person is not easy. Not because there are few to choose from but because recommending someone such as this is typically not done.
> You very best source of leads will be the neighbor´s help. She might know of a cousin, niece or sister interested. Get to know your neighbors and locals. Is your Spanish workable? Can you talk to the locals?


The OP does not live in an area of Mexico City where the relative or friend of a neighbor would be interested in doing that kind of work, far from it! But perhaps the maid of a neighbor would know of someone who is looking for work of that kind. Don't forget to ask for personal references from whomever you consider hiring since they will become a de facto member of your household.


----------



## Longford

In answer to a couple of other questions of yours, in a different thread ... I provided links to the Newcomers Club and American Society. There are people with both organizations who may be able to assist in pointing you in the right direction. A valuable resource will be your neighbors. That's a high-iincome/wealthy area and I'm going to assume the heads of household speak some English. Seek the advice of neighbors. Additionally, if you're a church-goer on Sunday ... there are some good churches in that area at which you can seek the advice of members. I attended the Lutheran Church on Paseo de las Palmas in the Palmas section of Lomas when I lived there. It was an English-speaking congregation. The only one in Mexico, probably (for the Lutherans). There are other denominations.


----------



## Isla Verde

Longford said:


> In answer to a couple of other questions of yours, in a different thread ... I provided links to the Newcomers Club and American Society. There are people with both organizations who may be able to assist in pointing you in the right direction. A valuable resource will be your neighbors. That's a high-iincome/wealthy area and I'm going to assume the heads of household speak some English. Seek the advice of neighbors. Additionally, if you're a church-goer on Sunday ... there are some good churches in that area at which you can seek the advice of members. I attended the Lutheran Church on Paseo de las Palmas in the Palmas section of Lomas when I lived there. It was an English-speaking congregation. The only one in Mexico, probably (for the Lutherans). There are other denominations.


Excellent advice, Longford. Since her husband is Peruvian, he could speak to the neighbors in their common language and get advice about looking for reliable live-in help.


----------



## heather_fs

Great advice everyone-- I just met my neighbor today. I didn't ask her about this- but will, she was a very helpful lady who has lived here for 3 years. Hopefully I will meet more neighbors thru her. My husband has been asking ppl thru his work but the leads we've gotten have fallen thru. No big hurry tho- I can handle it, business as usual - I am very fluent in Spanish so won't be hard to interview ppl- I just need to find some one to interview ! Thanks all!


----------



## Longford

heather_fs said:


> Great advice everyone-- I just met my neighbor today. I didn't ask her about this- but will, she was a very helpful lady who has lived here for 3 years. Hopefully I will meet more neighbors thru her. My husband has been asking ppl thru his work but the leads we've gotten have fallen thru. No big hurry tho- I can handle it, business as usual - I am very fluent in Spanish so won't be hard to interview ppl- I just need to find some one to interview ! Thanks all!


_Poco a poco. _ Especially with an important position such as this, and also, too, because of where you live. You need to be very careful. Security concerns need to be front and center. You don't invite strangers into your home to have access to you and your family ... without their having been recommended by someone local who you trust. This isn't a position you place an ad in the newspaper to fill. The HR department at the company where your husband works most likely has an existing relationship with a company/agents who regularly verify the background and character/integrity of prospective employees of the company and you may want to get a referral to that group to assist with doing a background check on the candidate you think you want to hire ... before you hire her. You probably understand these things already, but I think it needs to be mentioned just in case.


----------



## Isla Verde

heather_fs said:


> Great advice everyone-- I just met my neighbor today. I didn't ask her about this- but will, she was a very helpful lady who has lived here for 3 years. Hopefully I will meet more neighbors thru her. My husband has been asking ppl thru his work but the leads we've gotten have fallen thru. No big hurry tho- I can handle it, business as usual - I am very fluent in Spanish so won't be hard to interview ppl- I just need to find some one to interview ! Thanks all!


And good luck to you and your family! Let us know who things work out.


----------



## tepetapan

Isla Verde said:


> The OP does not live in an area of Mexico City where the relative or friend of a neighbor would be interested in doing that kind of work, far from it! But perhaps the maid of a neighbor would know of someone who is looking for work of that kind. Don't forget to ask for personal references from whomever you consider hiring since they will become a de facto member of your household.


 I wrote "the neighbor´s help" so although we seem to agree it seems you misread my post. I call them muchachas, don´t know what they call them in DF but nanny or maid probably won´t work.
We have had one the past couple years, I really do know the game. In fact my wife´s niece comes here, from Puebla, looking for a muchacha and tries to steal our help about once a year.


----------



## Isla Verde

tepetapan said:


> I wrote "the neighbor´s help" so although we seem to agree it seems you misread my post. I call them muchachas, don´t know what they call them in DF but nanny or maid probably won´t work.
> We have had one the past couple years, I really do know the game. In fact my wife´s niece comes here, from Puebla, looking for a muchacha and tries to steal our help about once a year.


It seems I did misunderstand you. I thought you meant the neighbor would have a relative interested in working for the OP. In Mexico City they can also be called "muchachas".


----------



## heather_fs

Tepetapen: I'm pretty sure you are correct in that they are called muchachas- what I wasn't sure about is whether the muchacha is the house cleaner or someone who takes care of the kids or both. muchacha is a word for girl, but what if she's an older lady, seems weird to call her muchacha - but "help" or "maid" also sounds unappealing. I guess eventually whatever is normal around here will become normal to me. 

I appreciate all the input - and will def be weary of letting just anyone in my house- we are looking for solid references.


----------



## AlanMexicali

heather_fs said:


> Tepetapen: I'm pretty sure you are correct in that they are called muchachas- what I wasn't sure about is whether the muchacha is the house cleaner or someone who takes care of the kids or both. muchacha is a word for girl, but what if she's an older lady, seems weird to call her muchacha - but "help" or "maid" also sounds unappealing. I guess eventually whatever is normal around here will become normal to me.
> 
> I appreciate all the input - and will def be weary of letting just anyone in my house- we are looking for solid references.


Middle aged maids here are called Señora "so and so" their first name, not their last name. Señora "so and so" their last name is what their employer or employer´s friends and family are called by them or if a long time older maid Señor "so and so" their first name. That is only here in San Luis Potosi and I know different areas in Mexico have different status quo for things. 

Here if you are a Dr., Profesor, Licenciado or Accountant etc. most people, except family and friends call them by their title first and their last name or if a long time acquaintance by their title and first name or simply thier title when the conversion is finished with the greeting at times if they are of similar status. 

The boss or executives are alway called by señor/señora or their title and last name by the other employees, at least in public. Qwners of any sized business are some times called by their employees, Patron.

If you have a maid without children and is not yet middle aged a very polite thing to call her is señorita and her first name, or just muchacha if you are a little bit of a snob. Either way when refering to her in public or with friends it would be normal to call her my muchacha and she did this or did that ex.


----------



## heather_fs

This is great info- good etiquette to know. Sounds like muchacha is what the assistant (better than saying the help!) is called.


----------



## maesonna

Another way to refer to them is “_la persona que me ayuda_.” I do this because my housekeeper is my age, so most definitely not a “muchacha”!  We refer to each other as Usted, and call each other _doña_ [name].


----------



## heather_fs

Maesonna- that sounds like something I can work with!!


----------

